# Fugi Guides



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I hear a lot of talk about Fugi Concepts, Fugi BMNAG, Fugi SIC, Fugi Lowrider, etc.. When it comes to guides I know nothing. Can somebody break the differences down for me. Thanks


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*guides*

I learned a little from the mudhole and fishsticks4u websites .... I went with the chrome plated stainless steel alconites I think


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

K,
I think you're confusing rings with frames. 

The rings go like this from best to worst.

1) Silicone Carbide (SIC)
2) Alconite
3) Hardloy
4) Aluminum Oxide

Gold Cermet rings are the new hotness. I don't know where they fall in terms of hardness, but they are off the charts on the cool factor. 

As far as frame shapes and material, you need to find one that matches the type of fishing rod you are building. Titanium frames are light, strong, and corrosion proof, but they are also more expensive. 

There is also a naming convention. For example, you asked about BMNAG. The "B" means it will have a black frame as opposed to "C" which is a chrome frame. The "MN" is the model which in this case is the medium to heavy frame. Lastly, the "AG" stands for alconite guide.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

^very informative


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

if you are near me i'll let you borrow this, everything is in japanesse but my brother did a good work in translating them to english.

















fuji concept is the new guide spacing, where you use the intersection of your spool and your rod to palce your choke guide.

Fuji BMNAG is a guide, refer to fishbaits' explaination

Fuji Sic is an insert in your guides, it's where the line passes.

low rider is a new designed guide for distance with braid


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

fishbait said:


> K,
> 
> 1) Silicone Carbide (SIC)
> 2) Alconite
> ...


FB, here's a chart of which material is stronger, lighter and dessipates heat faster.

*gold cermet*
hardness = 1100
specific gravity = 5.6
thermal conductivity = 33.49
Flex strength = 980.67

*sic*
hardness = 2400
specific gravity = 3.1
thermal conductivity = 71.16
flex strength = 539.37
*
hard alloy*
hardness = 1400
specific gravity = 3.6
thermal conductivity = 12.56
flex strength = 294.20


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Oh! BTW,

Fugi = Fuji  opcorn:


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

While it's fun to "one up" your fellow fisherpeople with fancy guides, it will not get you a better fishing rod. Nothing beats having an experienced builder tailor a rod and it's components to _your_ needs. Although the SiCs and Gold Cermets and Titanium Lowriders are nice, you will be very hard pressed to tell the difference between that and Alconites or Hardloys (or even Aluminum Oxides, for that matter). Ask Clyde or Iceman or Tommy what kind of guides they use on their personal rods


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh geez . . . southern propaganda yet again 

K, you don't need to throw a conventional to catch fish, you can use braid, and you can share fishing spots.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

AtlantaKing said:


> While it's fun to "one up" your fellow fisherpeople with fancy guides, it will not get you a better fishing rod. Nothing beats having an experienced builder tailor a rod and it's components to _your_ needs. Although the SiCs and Gold Cermets and Titanium Lowriders are nice, you will be very hard pressed to tell the difference between that and Alconites or Hardloys (or even Aluminum Oxides, for that matter). Ask Clyde or Iceman or Tommy what kind of guides they use on their personal rods


I disagree. There is a reason why we use high quality guides. For one, if I'm holding a rod all day long, I will definitely feel the difference between steel vs titanium guides or sic rings vs aluminum oxide rings. Guides are a big factor in the weight of a rod and it's overall feel. This is not to say that KMW is ever going to rid himself of the dreaded ZingPow cast that he's famous for. He needs my knot tying clinic for that. But, I guarantee you that KMW isn't considering putting aluminum oxide guides on a 7-Dust or AFAW blank. If he does, I'm gonna go over there and kick his a$$ for listening to your advice.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> While it's fun to "one up" your fellow fisherpeople with fancy guides, it will not get you a better fishing rod. Nothing beats having an experienced builder tailor a rod and it's components to _your_ needs. Although the SiCs and Gold Cermets and Titanium Lowriders are nice, you will be very hard pressed to tell the difference between that and Alconites or Hardloys (or even Aluminum Oxides, for that matter). Ask Clyde or Iceman or Tommy what kind of guides they use on their personal rods


TRUE, indeed very true.
but at least if i don't catch any fish, my equipments look nice.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

I like to throw both equally bad...



fingersandclaws said:


> Oh geez . . . southern propaganda yet again
> 
> K, you don't need to throw a conventional to catch fish, you can use braid, and you can share fishing spots.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Zing Pow!!!!*

You guys love holding that over my head.... LOL




fishbait said:


> I disagree. There is a reason why we use high quality guides. For one, if I'm holding a rod all day long, I will definitely feel the difference between steel vs titanium guides or sic rings vs aluminum oxide rings. Guides are a big factor in the weight of a rod and it's overall feel. This is not to say that KMW is ever going to rid himself of the dreaded ZingPow cast that he's famous for. He needs my knot tying clinic for that. But, I guarantee you that KMW isn't considering putting aluminum oxide guides on a 7-Dust or AFAW blank. If he does, I'm gonna go over there and kick his a$$ for listening to your advice.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I think you need to consider the purpose of the rod, if your going to build the best most responsive trout rod you possibly can, it makes sense to use the best, lightest guides you can afford. 

If your throwing braid exclusively it generallymakes sense to go with a "sic" insert in the guide.

If your tossing a 13' heaver with mono, alconites are likely the way to go.

As far as titanium vs steel frames- how many of you have actually had a rod long enough for the steel frames to rust to the point of needing replacement ? If you bend or pop an insert out of that titanium frame it is going to cost more to replace than a steel frame.

Altho I don't use hardloy myself, they might not be a bad optiion for a relatively cheap boat rod, or to repair or replace a guide on that cheaper surf rod.

Consider the application, then choose.

For those unfamiliar with the pricing differential, you can buy a size 30 stripper guide in hardloy for a couple of bucks, that size in gold cermet with titanium frame is going to run you a whopping $55.00 !! for one guide !!

For surf fishing heavers and mono I think alconites are the best bang for the $buck going.
THe alconite size 30 guide is around $8.00.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

kmw21230 said:


> I hear a lot of talk about Fugi Concepts, Fugi BMNAG, Fugi SIC, Fugi Lowrider, etc.. When it comes to guides I know nothing. Can somebody break the differences down for me. Thanks


SurfCat and Atlantaking hit it pretty much on the head. Best bang for the buck IMHO are the fuji alconites. Very lightweight frames, good quality rings, reasonably corrosion resistant frames (moreso than the frames on the SIC's in my opinion).

You asked about several guides and types of guides and I'll answer the best I can.

*Fuji Concepts* - First of all, the Fuji concept system is a relatively new train of thought in regards to guide spacing. Basically you're using more, lighter, smaller guides verses the old school thought of using very few, large guides. Both systems work in different applications. This should be the joint decision between the builder and the buyer and special consideration should be made depending on the angler and the specific fishing situations expected to be involved.

Now when you see "fuji new concept guide", this is mostly marketing. But what you will find is that the "new concept" guide frames are lighter and taller, and the rings will be thinner, when compared to "older" style rings. If you compare the NSG vs the MNSG guides you'll see exactly what I"m talking about.

Next you specifically asked about fuji BMNAG and fuji SIC's. I think this was covered very well in earlier posts above. BMNAG is "B" black frame, MN style frame, "A" alconite ring, "G" guide. If there is a "T" on the end it's the tip top guide. MNSG is "MN" style, "S" sic ring guide. All very confusing to start off with but there is a method to the madness.

*Lowriders* - Specifically designed for long distance spinning rods using braided line. Used correctly, applying the new concept guide system, they can be very effective. I personally don't like them, I'd rather use BMNAG's and apply the new concept system accordingly.

Just my $.02, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

WOW! thanks guys!


----------



## nomadfl (Jan 7, 2007)

Clyde said:


> SurfCat and Atlantaking hit it pretty much on the head. Best bang for the buck IMHO are the fuji alconites. Very lightweight frames, good quality rings, reasonably corrosion resistant frames (moreso than the frames on the SIC's in my opinion).
> 
> 
> *Lowriders* - Specifically designed for long distance spinning rods using braided line. Used correctly, applying the new concept guide system, they can be very effective. I personally don't like them, I'd rather use BMNAG's and apply the new concept system accordingly.
> ...


That is the way to go, and I have used Pac Bay guides to simulate the low riders by using the "concept guide system" and I find it works great at an economical price for using braid on a spinning reel for casting metal lures. I have a 3lb TC Carp rod that I want to convert ...just have to get rid of those big guides when using braid.

Just my thoughts opcorn:


----------

